# Retaining wall finished



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This looks a lot better than a plaster cloth stark white wall. It also tones down the light from the station platform like I thought it would.

I still have to go over it with a darker wash to highlight the cracks and crevasses. I'm waiting until tomorrow for that.

I'm really pleased with how easy the Sculptimold is to work with. I also added a few outcrops to the lower wall.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

Nice. I'm guessing that a night shot will not be so bright now.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah, I'm hoping.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Very nice. I was thinking of using sculptimold. I think I will


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice. I'm guessing that road will cross the tracks and go to the station.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Well done...nice work...cheers


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's not as bad as it was, but still pretty bright in photos. Much better in person. Most of the glare now is coming off of the platform surface. It's paper with a flat finish so that glare is not going to get any better.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2019)

Nice work Michael. The wall looks great.

Gary.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks! I wanted to complete this section first so I can start on catenary. 

I still haven't decided if I will put up wires yet, but I'm leaning in that direction. I won't put them up all over the layout, but right here down in front where it makes a difference is probably going to get wire.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2019)

Michael, the catenary would look fantastic. There is a material available from craft stores that really simulates overhead wiring and is easy to use. It also has a little give to it. Don't have to worry about it breaking. We plan on using for hydro and telephone lines. 

Regards, Gary.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

German catenary wire though, is a multi-piece wire. Someone on another forum suggested a very elastic, very thin, synthetic type of material, but again, assembling catenary wire is not something I really want to get tied up with.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> assembling catenary wire is not something I really want to get tied up with.


 That's very punny!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Wall looks great!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Probably would be more tying up a cat!!!!!


----------



## cubalz (Apr 25, 2019)

That retaining wall is fantastic. Super realistic. How long of a project was that? I am very curious.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2019)

The wall looks great, Michael. I also like the lighting on the passenger platform.


----------

